# Who pressure tests a new house?



## MikeC (Nov 8, 2012)

I was just called by the builder of a new house for a mechanical inspection.  He is trying to get the gas service turned on and the utility company is requiring an inspection prior to turning it on.  New homes don't pop up every day in my area and this is a first for me.  The builder is telling me that the utility is requiring the lines be pressure tested by me before they will install a meter and turn the service on.

Now, I don't have the tools to pressure test the lines.  I do know that one of the gas utilities that services my area pressure tests the systems prior to the installation of any meter.

I am a bit concerned here because I don't want to hold up construction.. Does the utility usually do this and the builder is just confused, or it it my responsibility?  I do understand that the fuel gas code requires pressure testing the system.  If I get stuck doing this, is there a simple way to do this with some fittings and guages from the local hardware store?

Thanks


----------



## north star (Nov 8, 2012)

*= = +*

MikeC,

In this area, it is quite common for the utility company to require

a pressure test on the gas lines before hooking up their meter.

We always get the plumber that installed the gas lines to

perform a pressure test on their work......If someone else

installed the gas lines, then we require a licensed plumber to

obtain a permit and we go inspect it!....If it holds up the

contractor, we simply reply that we are complying with the

[ gas ] supplier to have a pressure test performed on the

residence.......It is what it is!

Edited: Forgot to mention, that if you are the inspector,

you would not inspect your own work, so do not perform

the pressure test.

*+ = =*


----------



## mjesse (Nov 8, 2012)

Here the plumbers run gas line, and pressure test the system at rough inspection.

Cap it, plug it, pump it up to 1-1/2 times the operating pressure, make sure it holds for at least 10 minutes, done


----------



## ICE (Nov 8, 2012)

We ask the contractor to provide the test unless he installed depleted uranium nail plates.  In those cases, we ask for someone else.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 8, 2012)

The plumber of record here.........


----------



## 97catintenn (Nov 8, 2012)

Have builder install a pressure gauge and pressurize the system.  Then when you go by for the inspection, you can verify that it is holding pressure.


----------



## MikeC (Nov 8, 2012)

I thought I made it clear in the first sentence - I am the inspector.  The house was originally permitted about 3 years ago (2006 IRC) and before my time.  Plans (if any) were approved at that time.  It is a habitat for humanity house that is being built by the local highschool students.  There was no plumber involved.  It looks like I am gonna try to get in contact with the utility in the morning and see if we can come up with some sort of agreement on this.

Anyway, I am glad to see that I am not expected to perform this test.  I will go do the inspection and tell the guy overseeing the project that he may be required to get a plumber to pressure test the system.


----------



## 97catintenn (Nov 8, 2012)

You did, sorry.  I should have mentioned that I'm not an inspector.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 8, 2012)

This started a couple years ago for us, Atmos Energy, the local gas purveyor, started requiring us to verify a pressure test on services that had been turned off for six months, now it seems it is even a shorter period. Problem is, and this goes back to the OP, they make it sound like, to the customer, the the local AHJ is going to do the test, all they have to do is call us. Not the case of course. Customer is not happy when they find out that not only do they have to hire a licensed professional, they also need to get a permit, which we do at a flat rate of $30. I wish the purveyors would at least let the customers know that they need to locate a private contractor, and get a permit if required, not leave it to the AHJ to pi$$ the customer off..........


----------



## Inspector 102 (Nov 9, 2012)

Around here it is 20 psi for 20 minutes. That is the standard test. Probably purchase the gauge and fittings for about $50.00. If it is an old service that was shut off for non-payment, a visual test is what we do to verify no changes were made and no glaring issues. As an inspector, I explain to the owner that it is a safety measure and they seem to calm down with that. I have my own gauges that I have loaned to people that just do not seem to understand. They have to do the test because I will not pressurize their lines for liability. I have more trouble getting the correct gauge calibration then anything else. I have seen pressure gauges that read as high as 300 psi and refuse them per IRC G2417.4.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 9, 2012)

NFPA 54 for testing is Chapter 7

IFGC is section 406

IRC is G 2417


----------



## Rider Rick (Nov 9, 2012)

There is more to a gas line inspection than just a pressure test.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 9, 2012)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> There is more to a gas line inspection than just a pressure test.


That is quite true Rick, lots of installation FUBAR's. Two flex connectors to make that last 7 feet. no cut off or union, too small of piping for BTU consumption etc.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 9, 2012)

2006IFGC 406.4.1 test presure and 406.4.2. Plumber or the HVAC guy, whoever installed the pipe makes the call but a builder or homeowner could schd. the insp.

25psi or (1.5lbs working pressure) for 10-15 min or more, depending on when I want to go back to the ringing phones at the office.

Interesting liability issue, no plumber did the work and it is assumed no homeowner did the work. Is this common with H4H jobs?

pc1


----------



## fatboy (Nov 9, 2012)

"There is more to a gas line inspection than just a pressure test."

Yeah, we have found on the foreclosures, all sorts of missing parts/piecesof the system, undersized pipe, plus a good share of just plain ol' leaky systems.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 9, 2012)

I forgot, after the inspection, I call the gas utility with a city approval. I'll drive by two weeks later or so, and theres no gas meter.

Someone has to set up the account and be responsable for the gas bill. So when doing the final the gas has to be on!

pc1


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 9, 2012)

We work closely with the gas company. We require the pressure test before the setting of the meter. The gas company will not set a meter or turn an existing one back on without looking at all the appliances first. Sometimes they find change outs with no permits and they send the owner in to get one. If it is an emergency such as over the weeked or holiday and a furnance went down then we trust the gas company to do the PT or "sniff" the lines. It is a great working relationship with good checks and balance.


----------



## ICE (Nov 9, 2012)

Years ago I managed apartments and turned on the gas plenty of times. It was just a plug in the fitting at the meter.


----------



## pwood (Nov 9, 2012)

i require the plumber to have piping under test at rough in and outside piping prior to cover up. require a pressure test certification from the gas company for a final.


----------



## MikeC (Nov 12, 2012)

Just a quick update - I spoke with the utility on Friday morning and they confirmed that they always pressure test the system prior to installing a meter.

I am well aware that a mechaincal inspection involves more than just a pressure test.  The pressure test was my only concern as I have no problem doing the rest.  In this case, everything looked great with the exception or a shut off valve on the appliance side of a union.  I did a follow up inspection and faxed the report to the utility - meeting all code requirements - system has not been pressure tested.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 12, 2012)

MikeC said:
			
		

> Just a quick update - I spoke with the utility on Friday morning and they confirmed that they always pressure test the system prior to installing a meter.I am well aware that a mechaincal inspection involves more than just a pressure test.  The pressure test was my only concern as I have no problem doing the rest.  In this case, everything looked great with the exception or a shut off valve on the appliance side of a union.  I did a follow up inspection and faxed the report to the utility - meeting all code requirements - system has not been pressure tested.


 The builder is telling me that the utility is requiring the lines be pressure tested by me before they will install a meter and turn the service on.

I spoke with the utility on Friday morning and they confirmed that they always pressure test the system prior to installing a meter.

Mike there seams to be contradicting statements. I f the utility supplier always tests the system then why did they make the request to the builder for you to perform the test?

Does the builder not have a plumber or gas fitter of record for the gas permit?


----------



## ICE (Nov 12, 2012)

Our gas company which is named The Gas Company will not install the meter until they get a fax from us that the installation passes inspection.  The gas co. has no clue if a pressure test has been performed.  All that matters is that the AHJ said it's good to go.

I'm not saying that the gas co. doesn't perform a pressure test....I just don't know.  I do know that the gas co has never asked about a test that we witnessed.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 20, 2012)

I require test at rough


----------



## codeworks (Nov 20, 2012)

here a plumber pulls a permit for the gas test, they prssurize it, we witness it ( 10 lbs for 15 minutes) thwen release it for service


----------



## ICE (Nov 20, 2012)

The usual test is any number over 8.  50 psi isn't out of the ordinary.

I check the gauge at the beginning of an inspection and again when I am ready to leave.  It might be 5 minutes....maybe 10 and almost never 15.

I have encountered tests with the furnace connected, the shut-off valve open and a 60 psi gauge maxed out.  I may have posted a thread about it here.


----------



## Rider Rick (Nov 20, 2012)

Let some air out of the gas line at the gauge to make sure the gauge works.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 20, 2012)

It is common practice in the state of Pennsylvania that all gas utility companies have a pressure test performed before they will connect the gas.  Why would you as an inspector think that you were responsible for performing a test?  This is part of the mechanical rough inspection for the gas lines and is part of your responsibility to ensure that it is done as a mechanical inspector.


----------



## ICE (Nov 20, 2012)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> Let some air out of the gas line at the gauge to make sure the gauge works.


Yes sir and I have found them stuck.

I also smell for sulfur.


----------



## MikeC (Nov 28, 2012)

If you haven't figured this out yet, I am very new to all of this.  I am in a small city and I don't see too much new construction.  The old guys were offered a retirement package that they couldn't turn down.  I had the entire office tossed in my lap.  It was also downsized to just me.  I also handle property maint.  The old crew didn't document much.  No records of any inspections exist.  No COOs were ever issued.  The only records I have are permits and applications.

All commercial, res electrical, and res plumbing are handled by 3rd parties.  I do the rest.  With all of this in mind, you will see me ask some stupid questions from time to time.  I try to do my homework first, but that doesn't always work.

Oh, BTW, this particular project is a habitat for humanity house.  It was completely built by volunteers and high school students.  No plumbers, electricians, etc....  The house has been slowly built over the past 3 years.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 28, 2012)

You can damage csst piping and fittings if you test with too much pressure. Read up on those installation instructions. We require the test to be be in the middle third of a thirty pound Gauge holding pressure for 15 min. I also have seen lots of gauges with bent or broken needles that are stuck at 20 psi.


----------

